
Google Analytics without javascript - breily
http://www.vdgraaf.info/google-analytics-without-javascript.html
======
smhinsey
I'm not an expert with configuring Google Analytics, but this still looks like
a bad idea, except possibly in the case of the RSS (use feedburner, parse
logs). If you experience any type of load, you're going to generate a lot of
network chatter for no real gain.

